# Billing sleep studies.



## chavera (Nov 11, 2011)

Good morning,

I work for a small family practice office and we are kind of confused as to what date has to be used when billing a sleep study? We bill the professional component since the sleep studies are not done in our office and our provider is the one who interprets the results. Would the date the study was performed be used or the day the physician interprets the results? If someone could clarify this for us that would be great! Thanks


----------



## jgf-CPC (Nov 11, 2011)

Per CPT and CMS.....services are to be reported on the date they are performed. This means that your technical charges (such as a sleep study) are billed out on the date the patient climbs into the bed, and the technician begins to record the data.

The test is not interpreted by the provider on that day, though because of course, the patient continues overnight. The physician doesn't interpret sleep studies until a day or two later....and that day is their date of service. Hope that helps!


----------

